# Cannot get wifi working on new install (solved)

## <3

Hello gentoo community, I have an issue. My old hard drive decided to die on me so I had to reinstall gentoo on another hard drive. For some reason I cannot get wifi working on my new install I think I must be missing something in the kernel config but I don't know what it could be. I followed the gentoo wiki to install wifi here is my info.

```
#lspci | grep Network

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
```

```
#iwconfig

wlp2s0    no wireless extensions
```

```
iw dev

phy#0

        Interface wlp2s0

                ifindex 4

                wdev 0x1

                addr <removed>

                type managed
```

```
ifconfig -a wlp2s0

wlp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether <removed>  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

[code]lsmod |grep wifi

iwlwifi                98026  1 iwldvm[code]

[code]#dmesg |grep wifi

[   10.510646] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   10.560459] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 39.31.5.1 build 35138 op_mode iwldvm

[   10.710989] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   10.710992] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   10.710994] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   10.710997] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1000 BGN, REV=0x6C

[   10.711242] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   10.739308] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[   73.411487] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   73.418831] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3

[   73.449887] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[   73.457238] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x0-0x3[/code]

[code]#uname -a

Linux liquidmetal 4.0.5-gentoo #2 SMP Wed Sep 23 19:28:27 CDT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux[/code]

[code]emerge -s iwl1000-ucode

[ Results for search key : iwl1000-ucode ]

Searching...

*  sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode

      Latest version available: 39.31.5.1

      Latest version installed: 39.31.5.1

      Size of files: 177 KiB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 1000BGN ucode

      License:       ipw3945[/code]

From my kernel config

[code]

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

[/code]

can someone please help me I cannot get wireless working using wicd.Last edited by <3 on Wed Sep 30, 2015 1:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # iwconfig
> 
> ...

 

<3 ... to use iwconfig (net-wireless/wireless-tools), and wicd, you need to have CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y. Both use the old wireless extentions (WEXT), and it looks like the compatibility layer (CFG80211_WEXT) isn't enabled.

```
# zgrep WEXT /proc/config.gz
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## charles17

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> <3 ... to use iwconfig (net-wireless/wireless-tools), and wicd, you need to have CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y. Both use the old wireless extentions (WEXT), and it looks like the compatibility layer (CFG80211_WEXT) isn't enabled.

 

Does the Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 really need WEXT?

----------

## khayyam

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   <3 ... to use iwconfig (net-wireless/wireless-tools), and wicd, you need to have CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y. Both use the old wireless extentions (WEXT), and it looks like the compatibility layer (CFG80211_WEXT) isn't enabled. 
> 
> Does the Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 really need WEXT?

 

charles ... its not the iwlwifi driver, its CFG80211. CFG80211_WEXT is a compatibility layer ... so that tools still using the (now depreciated) WEXT (like wireless-tools, wcid, etc) can still function. If you use net-wireless/iw and have nothing that explictly expects to use wireless-tools (ie, x11-misc/i3status, app-admin/conky ... and probably others), then there is no need to enable CFG80211_WEXT.

best ... khay

----------

## charles17

 *<3 wrote:*   

> From my kernel config
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m
> ...

 

What about the  *Quote:*   

>             <M>    Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support                             
> 
>             <M>    Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support

  mentioned in the wiki?

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> charles ... its not the iwlwifi driver, its CFG80211. CFG80211_WEXT is a compatibility layer ... so that tools still using the (now depreciated) WEXT (like wireless-tools, wcid, etc) can still function. If you use net-wireless/iw and have nothing that explictly expects to use wireless-tools (ie, x11-misc/i3status, app-admin/conky ... and probably others), then there is no need to enable CFG80211_WEXT.

 Good to know  :Smile: 

----------

## <3

I have CFG80211_WEXT compiled into the kernel

----------

## <3

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What about the  *Quote:*               <M>    Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support                             
> 
>             <M>    Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support  mentioned in the [url=https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Device_Drivers]

 

Thank you, this did the trick

----------

